# 11-weeks portrait



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Aww....she's getting big. Lost most of her wonderful wrinkles.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow she is such a beauty!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Puppy pics & mothers Day what a great combo!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! One more:


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

She's adorable! Still looks small compared to the size of her leash clasp!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

For sure. I'm going to miss being able to easily move her (picking her up)...and I suspect this time next year my lap won't contain her.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

dmp said:


> For sure. I'm going to miss being able to easily move her (picking her up)...and I suspect this time next year my lap won't contain her.


Oh your lap will contain her......she'll make sure of that. Shes so precious!


----------

